# Booked to see a Pyschic !...............part 2



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Here's hoping that 2008 brings you all the luck in the world...and that your dreams (and readings !) come true 

 

Love, luck & sticky vibes 
Natasha x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Natasha, great picci of you snorkelling, how cool  

Loving all the graphics on here too!!

I'm still waiting to see if Lesley was right about a few other things.. will keep you all posted.

xx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

I have had 2 readings with Lesley Anderson and I thought I would post my most recent reading dated Oct 2007. (after our 2nd IVF Negative)

I asked Lesley a specific question re family as she has read for me before. See below: (The first reading she knew I was waiting for a family and I never asked or told her one thing about me or why I was requesting the reading! ) - I have written my thoughts in red

For this reading, I have just used my intuition and clairvoyance skills and the photos to answer your questions, rather than tarot. Obviously I have read for you before and understand from the past, that you are waiting for a family.
Well, this is still the case; you are now "in the right hands" but at the beginning of the chain or process. That means that you are now receiving help from a Consultant or Hospital and that you have firstly found the right place to help you, but I feel that you are just beginning your journey into motherhood through this Consultant or Hospital. Meaning that you have had only 1 or 2 appointments to discuss your issues and are still waiting for results or waiting for tests and then results.

At the time of the reading I went to see a London Fertility Dr to discuss Immune testing alongside my Jinemed IVF.

This time the waiting isn't generalised it is actual (which is good, that means there is an actual timescale not just an indication that you have to wait). I feel that you are partly on the edge of giving up, and partly wanting to go forward with all your heart.

I did not want to have IVF again, and because of my attitude I had the worst emotional cycle ever and never expected it to work. I did not want to look back and regret life so I did it an extra cycle for the hell of it but was very ready to walk away at that point.

I feel that the journey continues for the next year, in that I feel that you have another couple of appointments to go, and will get pregnant early in the New Year (Feb/March). As ever, I have to say that I receive this information as a medium not as a Doctor or person with medical training, as I have none.

My test date was 23.02.08 - However at the time I found this strange as my test date at the time would have been end Jan. After the reading my next AF was delayed by up to an extra 30 days (then the dates above made sense as my IVF cycle was delayed)

I feel that the couple of appointments might further your feeling of being "down" but you shouldn't feel that way, you should be hopeful as you are on the journey good and proper and you don't want to stop this journey now it has just started in earnest.

At a later date, our Immune results showed high NK activity and I was told I needed IVIG

I can hear you saying "we have been trying for ages" but I feel that it is only with the help and advice that the Consultant/Hospital are giving you, that your goal will actually be achieved, so stick with them, they are helping you on your way.
Be prepared to wait a few more months, if you say 5 months to yourself, I feel that you will be pregnant just before,

The reading was done in October 07.

and I do feel that it is with assistance, eg the Consultant/Hospital gives you something to "make it happen". So be prepared to be given "drugs" to "make your pregnant" and that they are what you need, and what will be successful.

He prescribed Predisilone and IVIG. 

I feel that you conceive as I have said before, early 2008 and the baby is born at the end of the year. But very quickly you want to "do the whole thing again" and will! You will not be stopping at 1 even if you feel like that at the moment.
So in answer to your question, yes you will have a family, two babies, one born at the end of 2008 and the other conceived in latter 2009, only a 9 month gap that I can see. Then you stop. I feel that you have your "one of each" and you are happy.
I don't foresee any problems in this area, only your continued tension and stress whilst you are waiting, but even when you are pregnant , the tension doesn't go, it then becomes tension over "whether it will be alright"? It will. I can't say don't worry, because you will anyway!

I hope you have enjoyed reading  I read it back now and I am wary as I of course want to believe everything, but at the time Lesley's reading was the push I needed to keep going and it gave me hope if nothing else. plus, although I am currently having problems I am PG 

Sunshine
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Wow, thats a really good reading!  I've had a reading from cheri22 but nothing that detailed.  how do you get a reading from lesley?


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi PiePig,

http://www.lesleyanderson.com/

Sunshine
x

/links


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all how much is an e-mail reading with lesleyanne and are they accurate? thanks in advance christina x


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

*im really interested in asking for an email reading from lesley but was wondering?. she asks for your name date of birth and what question you want answering and pics

well i dont want to say to much to her but like all of you im interested in my future and if i will have a baby one day with my husband but i dont want to say that as id be just telling her what to answer so what did you all ask and did you send pics ??*


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I had one done, but very inaccurate and confusing. (It was specific enough for me to KNOW it was completely wrong) I told her this, and she refunded me the money.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Honeyakon- I had an email reading with Lesley and asked her about children,work etc,but it was back in the day before she'd clocked on about this website. It seems nowadays she tells everyone that gets a reading they're having TX, whether they are or not, so maybe not let on that you are?
Maybe you could just ask for a general reading? I'm sure if there's children about to come your way she would pick up on that. 

Siheilwli- What things did she says to you that you thought were inaccurate?

She said to me I would have a child within 18 months-2years. in 2 months time it'll be exactly 2 years since that reading. I'm on the 2ww just now so although I won't have a child in my arms within her timeframe I may well be pregnant come test day.    

Keep those readings coming girls.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

For me it was particularly specific stuff about a medical emergency in the past (possible ectopic etc) , and then about losing two pregnancies - and loads about being a worrier by nature... all of which just don't register as me AT ALL! I did ask her spefically about fertility probs.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Its good that she refunded the money though, i'm not sure everyone would do that


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

she refunded my friend's money too, my friend and i had reading around the same time and my friend was not TTC- wanted info about a new job and relationship- but Lesley was telling her that she she was having IVF etc which couldn't have been further from the truth! so then she said she couldn't click with her
L x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, I thought it was good and decent of her, I just hope it isn't out of guilt for taking advantage of IF women looking for an answer. She said that it sometimes happens that there's a "loose connection".... and I was very dubious of a reading by email.... now even more so. Actually after doing a bit more reading of older threads here, you'll find that there are quite a lot of us that had a wildly inaccurate reading.


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, i had an email reading with Lesley way way back it is on here somewhere and i found her quite acurate on things that had happened to me already, 
I also had a Party with her (comes to the house) with girls i work with my work mates arranged it as i didn't want to give anything away  i was second in line for my reading and when i went in and she started the reading she picked up straight away about my situation she said she felt a pregnancy but not quite normal as in it's like your waiting for your child to arrive, she also said we were filling in lot of paperwork and having people in and out the house and all this is to do with this child, then she said the word adoption,which hit home to me as we were at the time just filling out forms had the social worker round etc, but i must say there were 5 women there in total of all similar age and she didn't say anything to them aboutTX or fertility issues,
i will let you know the outcome as she said within 9mths you will have your family but i feel like within 3/4 yrs you will have a natural pregancy (don't think so )


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all my fellow psychic consulters.....

just thought i'd update really.  On my initial psychic reading with Cheri22 she predicted a GIRL, conceived/EDD FEB.....our IVF cycle in June/July resulted in a BFP which would have been due early March.....fairly close I think to her prediction of Feb, unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.

Since then I have consulted her again, and she now days she see TWIN BOYS ?conceived DEC and EDD SEPT, followed by a GIRL later on......guess we'll just have to wait and see    she also sees me taking something to improve uterine lining which was quite spooky as my lining was a bit thin on my last cycle and I was looking into what I can take to hopefully improve it!

also got a tarot reading from Brooke, who see conception OCT/NOV and a GIRL, she also sees a change in meds....my clinic did say they will probably increase my gonal F dose on my next cycle so could this be what she is referring to 

and Jennyrenny who thinks I will get BFP this month   and sees a GIRL, followed by twin boys later.

can you tell I'm addicted!  quite enjoy getting the readings actually and comparing what they all say.

anyone else had any reading recently or wanna update?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Piepig,

All your readings sound very good.   Who is Brooke and jennyrenny? Where can I contact them and how much is it for a reading?

My Cheri reading in November 2006 gave me December and I did get pregnant in April 2007 but had an early loss but would've been due in December.

I then contacted her again in the summer of 2007 and she still insisted it was December for me so will have to wait and see. Hoping to have TX in November this year so maybe testday will be in December?

Anyway, I'm in desperate need of a reading (I too am addicted to it   ) so if you could let me know the details of those two psychic's it would be great. 

Is it done over the internet and did you tell them you had fertility issues before the reading?
Fingers crossed for a BFP in the near future for you.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ophelia

fingers crossed Cheri is right for you then and this November is the cycle that brings you your baby.

Jennyrenny is http://www.angelfire.com/nv/SurvivingSouls/

and brooke http://brooke777.angelfire.com/

they are both just a few quid, so small change really which is why I convinced myself it was OK to do both of them  both done over the internet.

Jennyrenny got back to me with questions and she specifically asks about fertility treatment so she knew before the reading, Brooke does it cold just from a photo so she didn't know anything.

Am tempted to get a telephone reading from Lesley, but that is a bit more expensive so might have to wait a while before allowing myself to do that!

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Can I join you - I already know piepig from the June Bugs thread.

I am really into pyshics and tarot and was impressed with Piepig's reading from Brooke so have just signed up for one - will let you know the outcome!!

I went to see a good pyshic in 2004 and she told me I would need IVF to conceive - she was right, she predicted I would have a little girl and even described her to me, at the time I didnt really think too much on it as she described my daughter to be blond with pale eyes - being from italian descent (all my family and extended are dark) I thought it couldnt possibly be right but exactly 8 months to the day (as she predicted) I was pregant and my daughter was exactly as she described!! I saw her again in January this year and she said I would be pregnant very soon with twins, well I got a BFP last July but later went on to m/c so I guess she was right up to a point! She also told me to tell dh to get the snip (as if!!) as after I got pg with twins I would conceive a baby boy naturally in September - well thats next month so am hoping she is right............

How did everyone else find their internet readings?

Cath x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Cath, how are you doing honey. sounds like the psychic you saw has been spot on so far, hope she continues to be right and you get a BFP next month.....

can't wait to see what brooke says for you

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Piepig- I also bought a reading with Brooke yesterday and was told it'll be 3 days for the reading.
I will wait to buy a reading from jennyrenny until later on. Depending what Brooke has to say. 
Will keep you posted.

Cath- Hi and welcome! The more the merrier. We love hearing about readings and having readings done on here.  
That woman you went to see sound fab!!! Do you have her details?
Where is she based and do you know if she does readings via emails?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi piepig - Im not doing too bad, am feeling much better after last month, thought the crying would never stop but am amazed how time is such a great healer.  How about you? how are you coping with things? are you going to be having any more tx?

Ophelia - I dont think the lady I saw does readings via email and she is based in Swansea, is that too far for you? dont know where you are living?  She is very good though. My best friend has had readings from her to and she is so accurate. My best friend lost her daughter at 8 months, that was 9 years ago now but this lady came into the room and told her that she walks with her, described how she looked and even told her what she had named the baby. It was all very surreal, I dont tend to hang on too much to what Im told but then when it happens, I think 'oh my gosh, I was told that would happen'.  Although saying that...its always nice to have a bit of hope!

I was also told a few days for the reading from Brooke so will keep you all updated.....

Love Cath x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Got my reading back from Brooke. I only told her mine and DH's name and asked if we would get pregnant and have a baby and when that would be. Didn't mention anythin else, no TX or nothing and her reply was:

" Yes I DO see you getting pregnant, but I'm being shown a "wait". They're showing conception or BFP near the end of this year into the beginning of next year, so I have to say between Dec and Feb '09.
Also a BOY comes up for this pregnancy. Are you currently taking fertility meds? As this comes up...so if not now, I feel you will be very soon.
Let me know if this makes sense. Hope my timing is off and it happens much sooner!"


 How did she know about fertility meds when I never said anything about IVF/ICSI or TX?!!! She seem very good. 

We are planning TX in November all going well and I can find a new clinic so it could tie in with her prediction of December.
Also Cheri22 said December for me and a boy.

I had a reading in March with a local psychic and she also saw me with a baby boy. At first I thought she meant me having had the boy end of this year -beginning of next year but having had another listen to the tape it seems she meant me definately being pregnant at the end of the year-beginning of next, if not sooner.

So there's now 3 different psychic's that has said around December time and a baby boy. I'm sooo excited.   it's coming true. 

Love/Ophelia

PS: Tiger- have you heard back from Brooke yet?
Piepig- I'm not gonna bother with Jennyrenny now as I'm very happy with this reading and don't want to confuse things.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ophelia - thats fab, especially as they all seem to be tying up!  spooky mentioning about the meds isn't it    here's hoping that this tx you are planning is the one then and you have your bouncing baby boy next year!!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls - wow Ophelia, your readings sound really good, I agree, I wouldnt consult any more pyschics just incase they tell you something different - an xmas BFP how exciting, make sure you do everything by the book now on your next tx!!!!!!

I still havent had my reading back,she did say 3 days and I only asked the question Monday so am hoping I hear soon........

Cath x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow - thats a brilliant reading. Here's     for you xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Had my reading back this morning and I must say....Im slightly disappointed, I told her that Ive given up on fertility treatment and asked her the question about whether I would get pregnant again and have a 'live' birth.  Here's what she said:

"I know you say you've given up on fertility treatments, but the cards are showing this being only temporary.  They are showing that after some time passes there will be another "procedure" so this could be ivf, or iui, not sure exactly what this is. BUT this will result in a second daughter they're showing me!  I feel you'll conceive near the end of this year, or beginning of '09".
Please keep me updated!

I know 100% that there will be no more IVF for us, we cannot afford it financially and I refuse to put myself through all that again so that part is definitely not going to happen.  Also Ive been to see lots of pyschics over the last 2 years and every single one of them has told me they see me with a baby boy, conceived 'naturally' - so now I am confused 

What do you guys think??

Cath x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello

Well I have been reading about you ladies have a reading done... and thought I would try it.. I had my cards read ages ago, but cant really remember what was said.... So after reading about piepig and ophelia I have just paid for a reading off Brooke... I have sent my questions, so just have to wait now! 

God I hope its good news!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Natalie - how are you chicks?

Hope you get the reading you deserve!

Cath x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm ok thanks, as always just want to know if this IVF lark will be worth it....

Just read you post about your reading... I hope it does happen naturally for you hun... Its strange that brooke see IVF again?!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah that is strange but not true - will not be doing IVF again. Maybe she's seeing the past?? when I had IVF to have my daughter  Who knows.  Ive also ordered a fertility spell from a white witch called Mia, shes supposed to have a really good success rate and she says pregnancy is usually within a few months.  It came yesterday so again...we'll see what happens!

Cath x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It possible that she see's your pervious IVF's... What questions did you ask?

Hope the spells works Cath, if it does I will be doing it as well... I'll try almost anything once! lol!

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Well she states on her site that if its a TTC question, she needs to know if you already have children.  I told her I have one daughter (through IVF) and asked her 'WILL I GET PREGNANT AGAIN AND ACTUALLY HAVE A LIVE BIRTH OR AM I DESTINED TO JUST HAVE ONE MIRACLE DAUGHTER?'


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Don't be too disheartened Cath.  if you look at my readings they all vary a lot....overall if I look at them i will conceive sometime in the next 6 months and will have a girl or twin boys! 

I personally don't get to set on the dates or the sex, just that they see a baby if that makes sense.  and 2 out of 3 see a girl and twin boys at somepoint in different orders.

I almost bought a spell off mia on ebay but i got outbid! hope it works for you

well I did say i'd leave it a while before i got another reading, but as mine vary so much I've decided to give it one last chance to get one that agrees with one of the others.....so on sunday i should be getting a reading from lesley!  I hope she agrees with cheri22 if i'm honest as hers is the reading that seems the most likely of them all


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

What did Cheri22 predict, how do I get hold of her? always good to get a second opinion!!!

Cath x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

This was my second cheri22 prediction, after her first one predicting a girl conceived/EDD feb I contacted her to let her know about our chem preg to see if it had changed anything (she always asks about losses). this is what she said

"Thank you for being patient with me while i got back to your reading. They show things being "shifted" and now they show the boys coming. I am actually starting to link them as twins rather than a separate birth. I feel this connected to more of a winter month, and they show me DEC and also SEPT so actually think that December might line up as conception? I feel the strong pull to DECEMBER though rather than Sept.

Now with this being said, they show your daughter being "cycled' to the end, so now it should be BOY BOY GIRL. As mentioned, leaning towards your sons being twins and coming together rather than being separate.

I am also shown you taking something orally for conception, but feel this to be more herbal as a way to increase your chances of carrying the pregnancy,, so thinking something like primrose oil or the like which is known to thicken the uterus lining...etc.. I do see this as a natural supplement and I see you taking it for 3 months."

I do think that we are looking likely to cycle in december as its gonna take a while to get my hydrosalpinx sorted out so fingers crossed she's right.

this is her website http://cheri22.com/

/links


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi

I have just ordered a reading from Cherri - will be interesting to see the comparison!!!

Cath x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Had my reading from Brooke  

Short but very sweet.... I asked is there a pregnancy/baby in our future and I asked when.... She said a huge YES! And that she see it very soon lastest November this year. And she see a boy!

All excitied now!   Please let it be true!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Natalie - I so hope shes right for you - are you going to be doing another cycle then?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

can't wait to hear how all these readings work out for everyone!

i will be feeding back on the jennyrenny prediction in the next few days...she predicted an august BFP and AF is imminent!  Pretty sure |I'm not preggers so unfortunately looks like she'll be wrong


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well I think jennyrenny was wrong. no AF yet, but did an HPT yesterday and BFN as i expected it to be.

also got my reading from Lesley so here it is:
When I prepare for readings I write out the question again Deborah, looking at your photos waiting for some response in my head, like words, pictures or feelings, but he first thing I get made me laugh, it was the Churchill dog going "oh yes" with the accent and everything. So according to someone with a great sense of humour who has passed over, you will definitely be having a baby, I feel that this person is granddad, and I think it is John's Granddad, if it is yours it is on your dads side of the family, but I honestly think it is Johns. See if his granddad was a great tempered man, a real family man with a sense of humour.
possible

Anyway, now I will ask for more information about the how, where and when and see what I get? You are going to have to keep trying is the next set of instructions I get, I feel that because you have been trying for so long, you have come to the point that you want to give up, but that is NOT an option, you must keep going throughout the year, to get where you want. 
We have been trying 2 years, and there have been points where I thought I couldn't go on, but I don't think I've ever felt like giving up totally.

That feels a little odd, almost like you need or want to change clinics/advisors of a medical nature?
We have looked into changing clinic but decided not to, however we are now under a new consultant at our current clinic

Would it make sense that you are hoping to change to get advice from someone new to you, who is a specialist in the subject of fertility (not infertility interestingly enough)
Not sure of what she means by this - whats the difference?

to explain how things are and are not working for you and what to do about it? I honestly feel that you will see a female doctor and she will be wonderfully calm and patient with you and I feel too that you have been waiting for some new advice for some time.
Our new consultant at the clinic is a female ands she was great with us when we saw her for consultation, and gave us new advice about the hydrosalpinx and uterine lining.

In the meantime, sorry to be personal, but keep trying. I get the message, that it is NOT all over and you MUST keep trying til you exhaust EVERY method, but to be honest feel that you will not have to go that far, but that is the mindset you need to carry you through. At present you are feeling low and tired and tearful, you must find the energy to get slightly angry to propel you through the next few months and keep you fighting for attention from the medical profession and actually AN ANSWER. 
Well we always have to fight to get things sorted quickly by medical professionals so I can see myself getting angry in the next few months trying to get the hydrosalpinx sorted out.

I really do feel that although a lot of people have given you a lot of opinions, few have been as a result of testing.
Not sure about this

You need a good set of tests with a caring specialist who specialises in the pharmacy side, the testing for each phase of ovulation and conception. Someone interested in test tubes if that makes any sense. They will test this and test that and actually find out that there is only a little something wrong with the timing and sort it out. Almost like the eggs are dying before they are being fertilised, so the ph balance in your body needs to be altered very slightly so that the eggs remain alive to be fertilised.
Think this is wrong, eggs fertilised fine on last cycle?

I saw this process very clearly and feel that you have not yet had this information, and that with it you will be able to move forward and things will happen.

I really feel that you will be waiting til November to see this person.
This is when we are hoping our lap appointment will come through to get the hydro removed, otherwise no idea.

After that you will have the tests and you will be frustrated that it will be next year til things are sorted for you. Having said that I feel that by May next year you have really good news and can move forwards with the conception. Then it all feels OK.

I get the words second try, so don't feel that the first one will work, but the next one will be fine, with some slight alteration to the way the treatment happens from the first one.
Hoping this means our next cycle of ivf will be successful, and my doses of meds are being increased so could this be what she sees? (although hopefully we will be cycling again before May so dates don't fit)

I feel that this will involve some sort of external treatment rather than a natural pregnancy but equally feel that once they find the problem, it will be sorted and next time you can try again on your own and will be successful.

So I see one baby born 2009 after the May success and then that you will know what to do - to do it all again in the future, 2/3 years later.

I have to say that all that I bring is spiritual information and that none of it is based in medical fact, I am not a Doctor only a medium and would advise you to get specialist advice, I have to do this as the reading contained medical information.

I hope that it all makes sense to you. Sorry as it is a brief reading it was rushed, but we did get an answer, the nodding Churchill dog going "oh, yes"!!!

Overall some accurate stuff, some stuff that seems a bit off the mark.

I originally asked her if she could see us being successful as we are trying for a family. I have emailed back and given her a bit of history and some comments on the reading, will be interesting to see what she says.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Piepig - your reading sounds really good.  As you say, some if it is quite specific what did you make of it all?

I had an email from Cheri this morning to say my reading will be completed in the next few days, however she was picking up that Id had some surgery and needed me to confirm whether Id had a c-section in the past - so I replied that I had and am now looking forward to her predictions!!

Cath x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Pie pig - when you read the bit about test tubes and having tests and something dying, to me it sounds as if she's talking about the hydro in the tube and the fact it's that that's stopping you from getting pg, iykwim.  As they say the fluid from the hydro can kill off the embie before or shortly after implanting... does sound like a really good reading tho.  I had a very good realing from lesley about a year and a half or so ago, must admit it has all came true, even to the fact that I'd have a girl etc xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - wow! great that cheri has picked up on something already before even doing the full reading!  i look forward to hearing what she sayss for you.

Helen - you might be right about the hydro thing being what she meant.

i have emailed her back to let her know my comments and told her a bit more of our history, she has said she will look into it and see if that alters what she interpreted before, so i should hear back later this week.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening ladies

Have just received this email from Cheri

Hi Catherine

I am going to get back to the rest of your reading in a bit.. was wondering if you could get your dr to check for any scar tissue, perhaps using u/s.... for some reason this is where I am drawing your "delay" from and wondering if there is possibly scar tissue or something of the like that is causing the delay.

Cheri

How strange that she should come up with that - what does she mean 'delay', delay in getting pg?? Ive never had any probs with scar tissue and surely something would have come up when I was going through the last tx?? Dont think i'll be going to the doctor to ask him for an ultrasound 'just in case' he'd think I was bonkers!! Think I'll just wait to see what else she comes up with.

Cath x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - can just imagine your drs face if you went in with the email and said you wanted an scan!! hee hee


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

I know - on what basis? um....because a pyshic asked me to


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

go for it!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

A sudden thought has just occured to me - do you think she could mean my dh - he has scar tissue - a hernia operation years ago which is the cause for the low motility?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ooooo..how spooky would that be.....maybe that is what she is referring to....I assume you contacted her as a couple rather than an individual person if you know what i mean?


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh - just received my prediction from Cheri and I must say Im impressed - what she has just predicted is exactly what 2 other pyschics have predicted - one of them in January of this year and the other one 2 years ago. Heres what she said:

HI Catherine
I am back with your reading. They are showing me a SEPTEMBER connection and they mention a BOY so this would be either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. I do think that you will be using a dR's help but not to the same extent as what you did when conceiving your daughter.

When ti comes to your son, would tell you that i See him as someone who is very gentle and loving, someone who will really stand by you with regards to anything you need. Hes someone who loves to help out, loves to be more hands on and is always seeming to follow you around the house curious as to what you are doing. He likes to ask questions, but is not bothersome about it, usually asks them here and there when your doing something that he is not so sure about. You can pretty much take him anywhere with you as hes always really well behaved. I think that you will find that he is a very affectionate little boy./ You will find as he gets older, seems ot have this reserved type personality, not one to show tons of emotion, when hes upset, tends to deal with it in his own way and not really one to talk about it with someone unless hes not sure about how to react. hes going to be really good about getting along with people, seems to really connect with various people/personalities/ When it comes to career paths, they show him working with the mentally disabled, more as a care aid. When it comes to marriage I am show him closer to 24. They are not showing me any children. This does not mean that he wont have any, just means that they are not showing me any at this time. Let me know if you have any questionsThanksCheri

Not so sure about the consulting a doctor part but I was told that I would conceive in September and it would be a boy, also been told it would be 'natural' - right thats it, lots of  from here on in.......

Cath xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great cath - fingers crossed then!!


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've been reading your posts over the last couple of days and love to have psychic readings and so thought i'd give it a go so I emailed brooke, jennyrenny and cheri.

So I wanted to know if any of there predictions had come true for anyone?

Both Brooke and Jennyrenny predicted I would be pregnant within a month of each other and I would have a boy.  At the moment I am doing a Frozen Embryo transfer so I thought these were pretty good and its given me the push to be positive.

Then today I have had my reading from Cheri which she predicts Twins and a March connection?

What do you think ?

Mandybx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hello to my old May/June bugs, Piepig, Cath and Natalie...hope you're all well? 

I had been taking some time out from the board since our BFN a couple of months ago and then spotted this thread and was intrigued....so much so that I actually had a reading done by Cheri!!

She says she sees a BOY and the month SEPTEMBER - now I don't want to get too excited or hang on every word she has said BUT we are due to start tx again end of Oct/Nov (testing Dec) which would roughly work out Sept birth if it works this time? So gives me some hope for our next cycle 

Anyway I think i'm now hooked  and have just gone to Brooke for a reading to see how it compares....god help me if it's different, it could get quite costly purchasing all these readings 

Take care of yourselves
Rach xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Mandy - good luck with your FET, we'll have to wait and see which one is right for you?

Rachey - Hiya hunny, how you doing?  Thats what Cheri said to me, Boy and September, am hoping she is right.  If you have your next cycle in December that would work out about right - how exciting.

I really hope some of these predictions come true, at least to give us all a bit of hope.

Cath xx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Cath, i'm good thanks hun! how exciting...here's hoping they come true for both of us!!!   I have to say I have more hope for our next cycle as they are going to include steroids/clexane so got everything crossed for all of our predictions!!  

Anything that gives some hope is good in my book anyway!!! 

Rach xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Good Morning ladies - hope you are all ok

I really hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread but Cath (Tiger) has recommended it to me so I thought what the hell and have emailed Cheri!

Nat - Hiya lovely how the devil are you xx

Lots of love 

Kat


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Rach - its good that you are going to be taking different medication, Ive always taken the steriods and they have worked so great news!!

Piepig - how are you, any news with your next cycle?

Nat - hope you are ok.

Kat - fancy seeing you here (for those that dont know, Kat sits right next to me, my work colleague and one of my best mates!).

Hope you are all fine on this Friday morning.

Cath xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am that addicted I have now sent for a reading from Lesley Anderson?  I must be mad but it actually does give me hope!!

Has anyone be recommended any other psychics?


Mandyb x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all well on this dreary grey morning?!    

I am totally totally addicted to getting readings now   I had a reading done by Brooke just to compare to the reading I had the other day by Cherri and it came back as Sept again (which I think is a good sign?!!) but Brooke said she saw twins, a boy and a girl and Cherri had said a boy BUT the fact they came back with the same month AND saw a baby/BFP at all is great! 

Right now must get over this addiction now!!  

Rach xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all!

rach - sounds promising if they are coming back as the same months!

I heard back from Lesley after giving her some more history about us and she says the reading stays the same......so thats May next year!  still hoping that it happens before that and its cheri who is right (Dec this year)....


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning piepig,

I know i'm quite hopeful about it....so much so that i've just bought a email reading from Lesley too...talk about obsessed  

Got everything crossed that it's December for you!!!  

Rach xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Mandy, Rach, piepig and Kat

Well thats it ladies....you've convinced me, going to get a reading from Lesley as well and see what she says!!!!

Better to have 3 comparisons dont you think?? 

Cath xx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm with you on that one Cath   .... i'm just not sure where i'll go next after Lesley's reading!  

Rach xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Rach - have you ever seen any pyschics/mediums and had readings from them in the past?


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Lesley gave me a wonderful reading, I only asked when I would have a baby?  And she described me to a T, and all the tears!!  She predicted September, she saw 2 embryo's but only 1 baby!!  I didn't mention I was having FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER on the 9th!!

So everything is crossed that it comes true!!

And now I too don't know where to go next!

Mandybxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies..

SO how is everyone?? I am waiting for Brookes prediction to come true... AF arrived last week... So She said either a BFP or a conception in September.. So I have my fingers crossed...   Worked out that I should ovulate on our 5th wedding anniversary! How good would that be..

Anyone had any more readings.. I am tempted to get one from Lesley as I have read about her on the Girls and Boys board... Seems she got most things right. 

Also how do I contact Cheri for a reading?? 

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Hope you're all well? sorry it's taken me SO long to reply, just got back from a lovely chilled hols in Ibiza...trying to get used to the cold weather  

Cath - nope never been to one before, can't say i'd ever really 'believed' before but when I saw this thread I was intrigued and thought why not and now i'm hooked and a total believer  

Mandyb - hope the FET went well and Lesley's prediction comes true for you   

Natalie - everything crossed for your 5th anniv, how lovely would that be   If you put Cherri22 in google, her website will come up.

Well I got my reading back from Lesley and bawled my eyes out reading it, she described me to an absolute T, our situation, my DH, knew the month it would all happen (I never even mentioned IVF/PGD) but she knew all about that....even DH (who was totally sceptical has had to eat his words) had his late Grandma mentioned! It was extremely freakily true....and has given me so much hope it's untrue - she said I will have a baby in 2009 so fingers crossed!  

Love to all
Rach xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Also been away myself this week, not as exotic as you though Rach (went to Newquay).  Still havent got around to getting a reading from Lesley but am going to do it this minute!!!  I also ordered a spell from Mia on ebay (cant remember if I mentioned it or not), Mia cast a spell for me and says it should work within 12 weeks, also got a little charm to keep with me - anything for a bit of hope!! AF arrived just before hols so dh and I are going for it this month   and hoping that just one of his  will be the lucky one as Ive also been predicted September as being either conception or birth month......

Cath x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with the reading from Lesley Cath, i've decided she said everything I wanted to hear and seemed to be so accurate that I am going to stop now and hope for the best when we start tx in Oct! Hope she comes back with a good reading for you   ...keep us posted!!

And in the meantime enjoy     ....got everything crossed that Sept is the month for you!!  

Rach xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

I logged onto Lesley's website but she isnt doing readings for a few weeks due to a hospital appointment or something?  Think I will just have to wait until she is on the mend.......

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its gone a bit quiet on here but just wanted to share something with you all.

I went to see Diane Lazarus on Thursday night, has anyone else heard of her? shes been on tv and written a book and is currently working on the Madelene McCann case.  Shes done a number of shows but she put on an more 'intimate' show locally for about 200 people.  My M.I.L. got me tickets and we were sat in the front row, she was really accurate for lots of people and she also picked me out.  She told me all about dh and our relationship, our jobs etc. and she said did I want to ask a question, I asked 'do you see any children in my future'? she told me there was a problem with my right ovary ? not sure about this as never really been investigated and then she told me she could see twin boys.  After the show I met up with her and asked her again about the twins but she told me Id had a loss and they were in the spirit world, she also told me to investigate ovulatary problems and that I wouldnt need IVF again and I would conceive naturally.  She wrote an inscription on the front cover of my purchase which says PATIENCE - AS 2009 BRINGS YOU MORE CHILDREN!!

I will keep you all posted......

Cath x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Cath!! Thats amazing!!!!     Its got to happen the amount of physchic you have seen have all said you will have more children... I am so sure it is going to happen for you!!!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey everyone

I didn't really want to be the one to put a downer on things, but unfortunately my prediction from lesley didn't come true.  I got a BFN from my FET on 24/9.  As sad as I am, Lesley still made me feel positive in the 2ww, so I email to say that it hadn't worked and she said she still believed it would happen and that she didn't always get the dates right, but I needed to make sure I grieved over what might of been....  So, I find another psychic!!

Have you seen the tv programme Sally Morgan Star Psychic - from what you see on the programme - ITV1 - TUES 11.35 she is amazing.  She doesn't do private readings anymore but if you google her the website shows she is doing a tour and video clips of it.  Also on the website she has a phone line with mediums she has hand picked.  So I phoned and asked for a general reading, I spoke to Rose.  She straight away said You have always wished for something haven't you...A baby!!  As you can imagine I cried down the phone.  She said I had unexplained infertility (which is correct) and it will finally happen when I have given up treatments, she wouldn't give me a date because I told her about the other readings and she couldn't tell me when.

She described my husband down to a T and said he was a great worrier and believed that his sperm may be too, and it would happen when we both getting on with our lives and not worrying about it.  

So who knows, you receive a free CD of the reading too.  Whatever happens now I won't give up hope and whether the readings are right or wrong, whilst they see children in my future it gives me hope and I guess thats all I need to keep me going.

Mandybxx

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and  all out dreams come true!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tiger - that all sounds really good and v.promising that another child is somewhere in the future.

mandy - sorry Lesleys dates didn't come true, but it sounds like you have reason to be optimistic based on her reply and the other reading.

things look like they might be working out to fit with the dates cheri gave me, and fit some (although not the conception one) that Lesley gave me.....


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Natalie and Piepig - I have to admit it has given me a large amount of hope, Ive been to see a few pyschics this last year and every one of them has told me its going to happen naturally - it would be a bl***y miracle mind but you never know what is around the corner!  Have started taking supplements (just in case I do have ovulation problems  ) like agnus castus etc. and hoping it will sort itself out.

Mandy - sorry to hear your reading didnt come true but amazing that Sally Morgan (I love her!) pyschics saw children there for you.  I hope shes right.

Cath x


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Cath - wow that's great news....here's hoping it all comes true for you!  

Mandy - sorry to hear Lesley's reading didn't come true for you....I hope your reading with Sally Morgan's psychics comes true for you  

Lots of     for all of us!!!

As for me, it would seem so far so good....Lesley said we would get green light to try again in Oct and we are due to start IVF/PGD again end of Oct...here's hoping  

Rach xxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone

Haven't been on this thread yet but I just wanted to say that I do truly beleive in "the power of the Universe" when it comes to TTC.

I got my first ever (natural) BFP (after being given a poor prognosis and told to go for ICSI) in April 2006, 2 weeks after receiving spiritual healing from a psychic/healer. She told me that "*when the time was right a baby would come*" and he did. Nine months later. He's now nearly 2.

We've been given an even worse prognosis for our chances of conceiving again but I am hoping to go and see a psychic in the next month or so and maybe have some , I truly beleive that if it doesn't actually help you get pregnant then it helps give you the strength to bear the disappointment.

I was told by Derek Acorah (on one of his "live" shows in Cardiff, back in 2004) that I would soon be meeting a man called "Mark" and two weeks later I met my now-husband . . Mike. Trouble is, Derek said that "Mark" would be from Pontypool and Mike is from Gillingham in Kent. Hmmm. Anyway Derek said he saw me "bringing twin girls into the world". This has been something I've hung onto for a while, so far I've only had a single little boy so perhaps the twin girls are still to come. Another psychic back in 2005 mentioned my "daughter" being born.

My brother saw a Cardiff psychic called Yvonne Bailey recently, who he said was excellent. I'm going to give her a try and report back on what she says . . .!

I've also just bought a fertility spell from Mia_Angel on EBay and am looking forward to hearing from her . . .

 to all . . .


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG! Ladymoonlight, hello! we all wondered where you went?! you got your BFP then disappeared!! i cant believe your LO is now 2 years old!! i dont know if you remember me but i now have a 17mth old too!

Good luck    

Well, my parents havent sold the land Lesely said they would yet? and she said i wouldnt have anymore gynae probs - just had a hysterectomy!!!  

Jo x


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jo wow its been a long time!  Yes the last two years have flown by terrifyingly fast and I am shedding many   about the fact that my baby boy is no longer a baby!  We've had some bad news about DH's Male Factor as well, which has made me feel a bit desperate and we're weighing up our options . . .but I am trying to stay positive!

Congrats on your gorgeous little one, BTW - have you found pregnancy has helped with your endo symptoms at all?  I still don't know if mine has returned yet but I am hopeful as my periods are lighter and less painful  . . .


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

LM - No, sadly pregnancy didnt help with the endo (i was painfree during and for about 5 mths after) it came back with a vengeance plus lots of adhesions so i had a full hysterectomy 7 weeks ago!! I feel much better already, luckily they were able to do it keyhole    how is your endo now? sorry to hear about the male factor, good luck if you TTC  

Jo x


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jo

So sorry to hear about the endo and hysterectomy, but the plus side is that the pain is now not going to get in the way of you enjoying life with your gorgeous little girl.  Its great that they did it keyhole as well - my poor mum had to have a total hysterectomy in April, they did it the "old fashioned way" and it was horrendous - she ended up in hospital for 8 weeks with major complications .  she's on the mend now though

I don't know what my endo is like at the moment, I've been having very light AFs ever since Arthur was born without much pain but that being said this last AF has been pretty heavy and quite painful so I'm not sure what to think - my consultant just sort of waved it off and said that "pregnancy burns out endometriosis" (whatever that means) and hasn't even suggested another scan/lap etc so I am in the dark.  I have breastfed for ages and maybe thats helped I don't know.

We were hoping to TTC #2 but after getting the news about DH's sperm count (gone down to 9 million with 44% motility) and being told we need ICSI I'm not sure.  I don't want to go through that (even if we could afford it, which we really can't) - I'd prefer to invest my money, time and energy on my DS.

We have an appt at the clinic on 3 December to discuss our options . . .


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL at him saying "Pregnancy burns out endo" ha ha!!     i dont think so, not for everyone, but maybe for the lucky ones...

good luck for your next apt, youre right though best to enjoy your gorgeous baby boy    Ella is just so good ive been really lucky. She sleeps 12 hrs a night and is very good tempered   x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just thought i'd update.....brooke, jennyrenny were both wrong, looks like cheri22 might be in with a chance though, she predicted dec for conception and sept for birth of twin boys....we have just booked our next IVF cycle and we will be having EC approx 6th Jan...so if it works then she would only be a few days out with her conception prediction


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

HI piepig,

Sorry to hear your predictions didn´t come true. Hopefully your next TX will give you that BFP.  

I´m on day 4 of stimms and should be testing bgfinning of December or at the very end of November at least.
Both Brooke and Cheri said December (brooke said end of this year/beginning of next and gave Dec-Feb) for me and a baby boy so fingers crossed.    

Anyone else have any updates or have had any more readings?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

*Piepig* - Sorry to hear your predictions from Brooke and Jennyrenny didn't come true...  that Cheri's prediction comes true for you! All the best for your tx in Jan  keep us posted!

*Ophelia* - Fingers crossed Brooke and Cheri's predictions come true for you when you test Nov/Dec 

No more readings for me, I decided after my last reading from Lesley that it was totally 101% spot on and it gave me the hope I needed for our 2nd tx. I'm DR at mo, hopefully starting stimming 15th Nov with test date mid-Dec....Lesley predicted when we would get the green light again to try (and she was right!) and she said our dreams would come true next year so here's hoping 

Love and  to us all

Rach x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

My MIL went to see Diane Lazarus (famous pyschic) for a private reading last week and she predicted another baby (boy) for me next year (conceived naturally) - this would coincide with all the other readings I have had especially about have a baby next September!  She was very accurate in a lot of other areas about dd so am really hoping she is right.  She did say I was having problems with ovulation - this has never been our issue but recently I was thinking about taking clomid, however I for the last 2 months I have been taking agnus castus (supposed to be the natural alternative to clomid) and my cycles have become very regular and have had positive ovulation tests.  Dh is still on vits so am really hoping that her prediction is right and there will be lots of   around December time!!!


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Cath...everything crossed Diane's predictions come true for you!!! Enjoy all that christmas    

Here's to 2009 being our time  

Rach x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rach, that is interesting about Lesely (i was the 2nd person here to see her and then recommended half of this site to her    ) She was really good the 1st time mum and i saw her and also gave me the hope that i would eventually get a bfp etc.. and i did about 2 mths later    But 2nd time nothing has turned out true    she also said i wouldnt need anymore ops/treatment for gyane probs and ive just had a fuill hysterectomy!!!

But, im still half hoping some of it comes true, ie moving etc... BEST of LUCK      

Jo x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I had a reading with Lesley on the 1st of June 2006 and she told me I would have a baby within 18 months-2 years time and it´s now been 2 1/2 years since that reading and still no baby. 

She did say that I had suffered a miscarriage(Had ERPC done on the day I received her reading) and she said she could see that it was a boy but I have since found out it was a girl I was pregnant with. (Which by the way Cheri 22 correctly told me when I asked her) She also said I had suffered quite a lot of misscarriages before then and that´s not true as far as I know.

She also said a lot of things, non baby related stuff, that wasn´t true or made any sense either.Looking back I´m quite disappointed with her reading.

I know a lot of girls on FF who has had her predictions come true but nothing she said to me has come true. I never got a knew job she said I was gonna get in January 2007 (I was never looking for a new job even, but she claimed I was gonna get one), I never moved house and never had that  baby, and some other stuff she said was gonna happen either.

I do hope those of you who´s had a reading with her lately get your wish come true.  

Rachey,Tiger and Piepig- Good luck and hope we will all get a BFP soon.    

Love/Ophelia


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Opheliea - sorry to hear that     dont give up though    

Jo x


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hiya girlies i keep seeing cheri22 name everywhere as being able to get readings how can i get one done ?
thanks peeps


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Jocole- I´m in the middle of TX just now so I´m hoping the predictions by Cheri22 and Brooke will come true as they both gave December for a BFP. 
Are you planning anymore TX?

Crazychic- Here´s the email for Cheri22. www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/

You get a reading via email (there´s options of 1 question or more, I got the 1 question prediction to start but then also bought a reading of my future children´s traits) and you pay via paypal. Also attach a picture of yourself and DH (or whoever you´re asking about) to the email when you ask your question, if I remember right.

Good luck!
Love/Ophelia

 /links


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ophelia  thank you for the link sent my request today 

have you had a reading done by her  if so how was it ??

sorry end of the quiz lol


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hi guys just had my reading back from brooke  


Hi Michelle....YES!  I'm getting a timeframe of Jan/Feb for conception or BFP.
This baby is shown to be a BOY!
Let me know when you get your BFP!
Blessings,
-Brooke

i start d/regging on the 20th november  and my cycle ends at the end of jan/ beg feb  and i didnt tell her i was having ivf 
lets hope its true


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there Crazychic,

That´s a fab reading you had from Brooke!  I never told her about IVF either and she said in my reading that I would start fertility meds soon (reading was done in August/September time and I started stimms in November) and that I would get pregnant or test BFP end of the year/beginning of next. (She gave me the time of Dec-Feb) and my test day should be end of November-early December.   
She also said I will have a boy.

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you in Jan/Feb on your test day.  

Cheri22 also said I will have a boy first and conception or BFP in December. Have you heard back from Cheri?
Let us know what she says. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ophelia, that sounds hopeful!!         Ive only had readings from Lesely myself.

no more TTC for me   had a full hysterectomy 11 weeks ago!!

Good luck everyone  

TC.  Jo xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just been working out dates, and it current tx goes to plan then due date will be end sept 2009.....with conception first days of jan and due date sept this is almost almost as cheri predicted  (prediction = conception dec, due date sept)...v.excited that she might be right.  also would be due DH's Bday if EC happens when I think it will......think it has to be a good omen


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hi piepig 

ive also just recieved  my reading from cheri22  she predicted that i would either get a bfp/concieve in jan 2009  she didnt know im currently having treatment  which  if all goes to plan  my otd will be xmas eve 

so after i recieved  this i contacted her again telling her i was having tx and my otd was the 24th and she said yep im just 5 days off  and she said i would have a boy !!!!

funny thing is ive also seen 2 other psychics and they have both said the same as cherri  i find that really starnge


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

OoooH, fingers crossed for you crazychic, all sounding good!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies.

Piepig and Crazychic- That is really good news and fingers crossed we all get our BFP's as predicted.   

Interesting that Cheri said the test day is only 5 days off her predicted month and you would get a BFP!   I'm testing on the 28th of November and she predicted December for me which is only a couple of days off too.   I'm praying this is the one.    

Pipig- Thanks for the reply on the other thread.  I've got some slight dull aches and rumbling movements in tummy this morning, just hoping it's a good sign.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Ophelia 


Ive got everything crossed for you hun  

ive been trying to find a thread  for people that have had predictions done by cherri  and they have actually been right but cant find anthing does anyone have any idea of anyone that cheri has predicted  and has come true


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining, I wanted to share my reading with you. I received the following reading from Cheri22 yesterday:-

Based on first pregnancy they show you having a GIRL and they relate her to DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. I do believe that shes going to be followed by her brother not too far behind. They show them LESS than 2 years apart.

When ti comes to your daughter, would tell you that i see her as someone who is very understanding, but also stands up for what she believes in. So although she would love to stand behind someone, and believe in and trust in what they say and do, she also needs to be aware of what si going on, what is needing to be said and being true to herself first. Shes the first one to always be honest about what she is thinking. Shes the type that you will see is always aware of other peoples feelings and ideas, always encouraging people to live their dreams and see where life takes them.

In school is often able to be in the peer counseling position (among only 4 other students chosen) to help the fellow classmates with bullying, talking about problems or getting them help (either emotionally or education/tutor) Shes one of the girls that seems to work the hardest, even though the position shes in is just "volunteer' She feels good for being able to help and takes pride in that.

They show her being in cheer leading. She likes the social connection that comes along with it and the team atmosphere. Rather than really cheering on a specific team at school they focus more on performing, doing routines, stunts...etc. I do see them trying for competitions and being fairly good (not always winning first, but they are just excited to compete)

I think that you are gong to find that shes similar in appearance to you. She has a bit of a darker hair color and her face is a bit more oval at the chin area than yours. Shes definitely got your eyes, your nose and forehead, and the rest of her facial structure will take after her father. Shes got hair a bit longer than yours, and tends to sweep it behind her ears. I think usually more so on the left side and parts her hair more to the left.

Shes amazing when it comes to soccer as well and actually goes onto a championship game.

When ti comes to career paths, they show her connected to being in "safety" so like a paramedic, or the safety instructor teaching the course..etc.

When ti comes to marriage i See her closer to 21, they will have two boys of their own.

I am due to start treatment end of Dec which is private and if it doesn't work my NHS try is due March/April time, and this would match up with December.

However I had a one on one reading with a psychic in August and she said I would be pregnant by next year that they kept showing me pregnant in June. She also kept saying are you sure you can't fall pregnant yourself because i keep seeing you and DH happy by xmas this year!!! Well I have just had my tubes removed due to hydros and to increase my chances of IVF working, so is a bit impossible, but can't help thing!!  There was a small part of one of my tubes left because they couldn't remove it, am wondering if......  Need to stop analysing but can't help it. She didn't mention treatment to me (IVF) and obviously I didn't mention it to her, am maybe picking at straws now.

The pyschic I saw is in Scotland so if anyone would like her contact details please let me know.

Claire xx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

this is the reading i recived from cheri22 on friday morning  

Thanks for being patient with me while i got back to your reading., They show you having a BOY and they relate him to JAN so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They show him as someone who is very eager to please, someone who is not afraid to take on a challenge and will always see things through even if hes finding it really difficult. hes someone who only needs to see something being done once, and usually will have it down to memory. Hes always upfront about what his expectations are, and whether or  not hes enjoying something or what his suggestions are to make things better,. I think that you will find that your son can at times be aggressive when it comes to things that really interest him, a bit on the competitive side, but he is fair.  hes not the type to cheat so that he can win, he would rather win the honest way or not at all.

I think that you will find that when it comes to sports, he would much prefer to play sports that are a bit more aggressive and harder to play. He doesn't mind the physical contact at all. I would definitely consider him a good team player, always playing for the team and knowing its a team effort and not trying to be the superstar that he "can" be.

When it comes to your son, I see him as a generally happy person. The type that is able to go with the flow. Hes got good instincts about situations and more times than not will make the right decision about something that is affecting his life. He does not like to leave things undone, or unanswered and likes to head off any problem that is starting to appear.

When it comes to career paths, they show him linked to working in management. I see him overseeing a large group of other people and very financially advanced in regards to his knowledge and business sense.


When it comes to marriage I see him closer to 28, they will have two girls and one boy of their own.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

All your readings sound really good - fingers crossed they will be right for everyone - next September sounds like it could be a busy month!!!! I have also been predicted as a September 2009 baby, conceptions end of this year/beginning next but a 'natural' conception!!

I have booked to see a local phschic this Thursday night so will let you know if she says the same thing!!

Cath


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ophelia - just been browsing on the site and notice you are due to test soon     your predictions are right!!!!

tiger - goodluck with the reading thurs


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Piepig,

I actually tested today (OTD on Friday) and got a faint second line on 3 cheapie tests so am cautiously optimistic I've got a BFP. 

How's thing with you?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thought i saw something like that!!  looks like congrats are in order....and cheri22 & brooke were right?? little boy on the way then  

I'm fine just DRing at the moment, still a long way to go


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

If this is a sticky pregnancy in the right place (have pains in left ovary so a bit worried) then yes both Cheri and Brooke are right! 

Hope the down regging isn't getting you too moody.   Have you got an idea when stimming will be?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

boxing day!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ophelia -WOW! Congratulations! they were both right then!! hope all is still well    

anybody else had anymore readings with Lesely lately

Jo x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jocole- yes, it seems both Brooke and Cheri22 was right as they both said December. Although my OTD was on the 28th of November I have been so nervous waiting for my second beta level which I had done on Friday so have not been able to allow myself to feel pregnant until I got the result.

Well i got the result today which is December 1st (Dec as predicted. ) and can now officially call myself pregnant. 

HCG on day 14dpo was 87 and  on 16dpo was 225 which I'm very happy with.

Pipig- How's the injections going?

I posted on another thread on this board about maybe doing a spread sheet of the accuracy of Cheri, Lesley, Brooke. What do you guys think of that? it could maybe be kept on the first page of the start of a new thread for people to look at before booking a reading?

Found another psychic but haven't tried her. She's called Ruby trinity  ( [email protected] )
anyone had a reading with her?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ophelia - that HCG rise looks great, congratulations!!  I'm sniffing not injecting, all seems to be going well so far.  I for one would love to see a spreadsheet of the various psychics accuracy.  Never heard of ruby trinity, sorry.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Piepig. 

Just noticed the address for Ruby trinity is actually just an email address. Sorry. 
I googled her name last week and found her myspace page which tells you exactly what she does and gives this email address that I just posted. But you can buy a reading from her on her myspace page and pay through paypal. I think it's the same idea as Cheri and Brooke, buy one question for a few dollars and she predicts when you will conceive.

Edit; I have delved a little deeper and found these two addresses for Ruby Trinity:

http://babiesaregems.angelfire.com/index.html

www.myspace.com/babiesaregems

 [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ophelia - Huge congratulations!!! Sounds like your readings were spot on!!    

I think your spreadsheet idea is great!! Would be good to compare!!

Claire x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Claire- Thanks hun!  I'm over the moon!!

If you or anyone else wants to be added onto this spreadsheet please add your predictions+ name of psychic  that you used either on this thread or on the other thread on this board (who's the most accurate psychic?).


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ophelia 

please could you add me to the list 

i had three readings one from,

cheri22 who predicted december and a boy 

brooke who i had her prediction at the beginning of november said a boy in the next 3 months 

lesley also said  about 2 1/2 weeks ago  in the next 3 months  a boy  

ive also purchased a charm from the famous mia from ebay


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Ophelia - congratulations - thats amazing!!

Well I saw a psychic Thrusday night and Im so delighted with her news - when I walked in she asked how old my little 'boy' was I said I dont have a boy she said she saw him with me when I walked in, she said I would be pregnant within the next 3 months more likely December/January (which is what everyone says yippee), she said I lost twins through a fluke in July - they were boys but one of them wasnt ready to leave me and he will come back through my new little boy, baby will be born next Sept 2009, she brought my gran through and said she was going to 'gift' me my son. She talked loads about my dd about her talking to her spirit guides, she described the baby saying he had huge eyes like dd but they will be a different colour, they will be brown (dd has green eyes)  and he would look the image of me - the psychic did tell me to forget adoption, put the papers away and forget it as I wouldnt need to adopt and she said listen if I tell you it will happen you have to believe me it will (this is the same psychic that predicted Ruby!).  She also said I wouldnt need IVF but was I taking fertility drugs, I said no but she said, I can see you taking something, perhaps herbal?  I am currently taking agnus castus, she said that is going to give me a natural pregnancy - whoo hoo.

So will have to wait and see, both Cheri and Brooke said I would have a baby next September - Diane Lazarus also predicted a baby boy 2009.  

Watch this space......

Cath x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Tiger- That's an excellent reading you just had.  Fingers crossed it will all come true. 
Is this psychic a local to you? Does she have a website?

Crazychic-Ladylottie has kindly offered to do a table for us. Maybe add your readings to the other thread, that way it will be easier to find them all in one place. 

Claire- You too can add your predictions on the other thread if you like. The more the merrier. 

Also, anyone having had a reading a few years back could also leave their predictions with the outcome as it's good to be able to compare what readings that has come true or not come true that was done a while  back. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ophelia - yes she is a local pyschic to me and unfortunately I dont think she has a website, there were 8 other girls there that night and she was extremely accurate for all - if she is right, I think I may ask her to be godmother!!!!!


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for gate-crashing this post...but just wanted to let you know I got my   

We started D/R Oct, had EC 27/11 & ET 02/12 and by this boards calculator bub (or bubs!  ) is due next August!!!

Cheri said birth month/conception Sept and it will be a boy
Brooke said conception or BFP in Sept/Oct and it will be twins, a boy and a girl
Lesley was the most in depth and said we would get green light for October, BFP this year with birth next year and it will be a girl

.......i'll keep you all posted!!

Wishing all your dreams and predictions come true  

Rach xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

congrats rachey!!! looks like lesley is the closest so far!


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks piepig  ....so far so good with Lesley's prediction!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Rachey - fantastic news - am so delighted for you, wishing you a healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Cath  ...still in a state of shock!! 

Love, luck and   to you all...hoping all your predictions come true very very soon! x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations Rachey!!   I would still say that Brooke and Cheri's predictions is pretty spot on as they both said September and your due date is end of August so not far off at all. Also, if you go over your duedate by  10 days you're in September. 

Brooke and Cheri both said December for me and I tested end of November which is close enough. 

Had a scan today and have one baby onboard with a strong heartbeat. I'm sooo happy!! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thats great news ophelia!!


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations Ophelia, that's fab news....all the best for the next few months!!  

Xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Wow, HUGE congratulations Ophelia!  well done u  xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations Ophelia - am also keeping my fingers crossed that my BFP will be this month or next - according to everyone's predictions I am also having a September baby!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just want to say thank you to all of you lovely girls for the congrats on my scan. 

    for BFP's all around and that the predictions comes true for all of yous.


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to those of you with a BFP - fantastic news!

I have had a reading from Lesley in which she predicted a BFP with twins.  Her prediction did tie in with my tx cycle at the time but sadly for me she was wrong and the cycle was negative.  I have also had a reading from Jenny Renny who predicted a BFP in February from and IVF cycle in January.  I can't see this as we have nothing lined up yet, it looks closer to the Spring for our next cycle.

I requested a reading and sent a photo to Ruby Trinity and while payment has been taken and I had a confirmation e-mail, I have heard nothing.  She said to allow 7 - 10 days but it has now been over two weeks.  I have sent her an e-mail but still nothing, perhaps she is busy getting ready for Christmas, but I wish she would at least reply to my e-mail.

I have also had a couple of readings from a local lady in Edinburgh who predicted a BFP on both occasions but the dates have passed.  The annoying thing is she was right about absolutely everything else, things she could never have known, but not that one.  Still, you never know what is around the corner......

Wishing you all lots of luck and a lovely Christmas.

Love Oli xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oli- did you ever hear back from Ruby Trinity?


Anyone else had any readings lately? Or any predictions come true?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

girls anyone fancy seeing derek acorah filming new studio show in London this THursday? - pm me I've got spare tickets.
Cat


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ophelia,

I have still not heard back from Ruby Trinity.  My money was taken on 4th December and despite two e-mails I have sent since then I have not had a reply.  The only thing I have had is two invitations from her to join a gaming site where I am promised I will win lots of prizes with the help from my friends.  Not what I paid for  

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2009.

Love Oli xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ophelia and Rach  Huge Congratulations again, that is great news!!!  

Im still waiting if it comes true what Lesely said about us moving in February. She said it in 2007 so i assumed it would have been last Feb (but, as they say, there are no clocks in the spirit world!) really hoping we will do.

Oli - sorry yours wasnt good    Good luck for a BFP this year    

anyone else had reading with Lesley lately?

Jo xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Piepig- Just noticed you got a BFP!!! Wohoo, so very happy for you.  

Really hope this is the one.    

How many eggs did you get at EC and how many did you have transferred?

I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan which won't be until I'm almost 15 weeks gone. Praying my baby is still growing strong and healthy.    

Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Ophelia! Had 9 eggs collected and ended up with 5 embryos, 2 were transferred and 3 frozen.

Will find out in just over a week whether Cheri22 was right with her prediction of twins or not  

Hope the time passes quickly till your scan - this waiting and worrying malarky is not fun!

xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh well, we definately wont be moving in February    So that was wrong!! x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi all 

I havent been posting here for a while.... Huge congratz to Piepig!!    

I had a reading done by Brooke last year and she said I would be pregnant by Christmas... But she was wrong! I wasnt and am still not! 

I have booked to have a face to face reading next week, so I will let you know what happens. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a bit of a read through this forum a week or so ago and thought, what the heck, ordered a reading from Brooke and Cheri.  Just got my one back from Brooke who is predicting BFP end of April with a Boy.  Due to Cheri's popularity won't get my prediction from her until about 25th Feb.  I'm so impatient  . I want it now!    I thought if I got one from the both of them then I could see if they predicted the same thing.

Anyway, I am very much someone who does take these things with a grain of salt.  I've had friends ring up saying they dreamed I had a baby girl, others a baby boy, a palm reader tell me 2 years ago if I didn't want children at that point to be careful, a tarot reader last year say a baby was on the cards and be careful if I wasn't planning a family just yet.  Well, none of those have come true...yet anyway  

I look at it mainly as a bit of fun with a bit of hope mixed in that someone will be right at some point.  I know, I'm probably just  .

Best of luck to those TTC and congrats on those with their babies and BFPs!  Here's hoping those of us TTC join the BFP list v soon!!

kisses
Budgie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I had my reading! And it has blown my mind!

I have never had a proper one and some on the things that she said was spot on. I mean silly little things that I was saying to DH the day before! 

Anyway she picked up on the IVF, she didnt say it was IVF but she see injections to come and scans and gel. Alot of heartache, but all things will come together. She said I have a baby boy with my great grandmother waiting for us. And that I would have more then one pregnancy. I have a huge shock to come, and a lovely surprise...

I come out feeling a bit uneasy about it, but she bought through a friends brother as well. Mention that our family had a loss before Christmas (which we did) Also mentioned about high blood plessure and cholesterol, she ask if I had any blood taken within the last week, Which I havent... But just spoken to a friend and she is having a blood test tomorrow to check her cholestrol and blood presure.   It cant be coincidnce can it?! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Natalie who was it that you saw and where was she?

PM me if you'd prefer.

hugz
Budgie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll send you a pm hun xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just read the thread and really want a reading with brooke! ( cant see how to get jennywrenny's )
before I take the plunge, anyone else have a positive experience accurate readings ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a reading from Jenny, i e-mailed her my question on 13.02 and still havent heard anything, thanks


x Debs x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Right, got my reading from Cheri22 as well.

So, Brooke said when I asked when it (being pregnancy) will happen:

Soon! I'm being shown "by the end of April" for conception or BFP!  A BOY appears for this pregnancy.

Cheri22 said:

They show you having one GIRL and then a boy. I am seeing a JUNE and then JULY connection. So not sure if your trying for twins, or if they will just be extremely close in age. Usually these  months will relate to either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

I guess time will tell if either of them predict right.  Am tempted to give Lesley Anderson a go too, best out of three, but have heard mixed reports about her.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Budgie, that is weird as they both said totally different things!! be intersting to see if either do get it correct eh?1 hope so      Lesely was brill the first time i saw her, then the 2nd time totally wrong. She said i would move in Feb (last feb!) not happened and said my endo wouldnt come back, which it did and i had to have a hyst!!! so, put me off. might be worth a go though?!

Good luck xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I did get a reading done from Brooke _Tuesday, 10 March, 2009 9:32_
These were my questions and reply
*Seems you already have done many readings were people have asked about getting pregnant,
I'm affraid I am asking the same.

Q1 - Will I get pregnant, how/when ?
Q2 - What else can you tell me about my life in general*

They're showing a timeframe of May/June for conception or BFP. They also show "testing" or a "procedure"..does this make sense? Other children are coming up around you. Do you currently have children? I see you with at least 3 ultimately. I'm getting that this upcoming pregnancy will be a BOY!
I forgot to include in the reading that I saw you being prescribed meds. Whatever all this testing and "meds" is, it leads to your baby boy!
KMP!

_*So far so good *_


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Dizzi- That's a great reading and it has come true too!!    I'm really chuffed for you hun.
Oooo and 3 children in total eh! Exciting!! 

My reading with Brooke came true too. She seem really spot on in her readings.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ophelia
I am so glad youve posted   and that brooke was right for you too 
funny how certain members follow each other about - and one day they are both smiling - thats US !!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Not posted on here for ages, am on 2ww at the moment, just need to look back and see if anyone of the predictions I had would fit!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Piepig- Hello!! Ooooh I'll keep everything crossed for you.    
Didn't realise you were having TX. Have you got 2 embies onboard?
What day of the 2ww are you on? 

Good luck hun!  
Love/Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ophelia - not long now for you!!!!!  I have two of my frosties on board, had transfer monday so still ages of 2ww yet.  just been looking back at my readings and wondering if i can interpret lesleys in a way to make me feel positive lol.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

this was her reading last year

When I prepare for readings I write out the question again Deborah, looking at your photos waiting for some response in my head, like words, pictures or feelings, but he first thing I get made me laugh, it was the Churchill dog going “oh yes” with the accent and everything.  So according to someone with a great sense of humour who has passed over, you will definitely be having a baby, I feel that this person is granddad, and I think it is John’s Granddad, if it is yours it is on your dads side of the family, but I honestly think it is Johns.  See if his granddad was a great tempered man, a real family man with a sense of humour.

Anyway, now I will ask for more information about the how, where and when and see what I get?  You are going to have to keep trying is the next set of instructions I get, I feel that because you have been trying for so long, you have come to the point that you want to give up, but that is NOT an option, you must keep going throughout the year, to get where you want.  

That feels a little odd, almost like you need or want to change clinics/advisors of a medical nature?

Would it make sense that you are hoping to change to get advice from someone new to you, who is a specialist in the subject of fertility (not infertility interestingly enough) to explain how things are and are not working for you and what to do about it?  I honestly feel that you will see a female doctor and she will be wonderfully calm and patient with you and I feel too that you have been waiting for some new advice for some time.

In the meantime, sorry to be personal, but keep trying.  I get the message, that it is NOT all over and you MUST keep trying til you exhaust EVERY method, but to be honest feel that you will not have to go that far, but that is the mindset you need to carry you through.  At present you are feeling low and tired and tearful, you must find the energy to get slightly angry to propel you through the next few months and keep you fighting for attention from the medical profession and actually AN ANSWER.  

I really do feel that although a lot of people have given you a lot of opinions, few have been as a result of testing.

You need a good set of tests with a caring specialist who specialises in the pharmacy side, the testing for each phase of ovulation and conception.  Someone interested in test tubes if that makes any sense.  They will test this and test that and actually find out that there is only a little something wrong with the timing and sort it out.  Almost like the eggs are dying before they are being fertilised, so the ph balance in your body needs to be altered very slightly so that the eggs remain alive to be fertilised.

I saw this process very clearly and feel that you have not yet had this information, and that with it you will be able to move forward and things will happen.

I really feel that you will be waiting til November to see this person.

After that you will have the tests and you will be frustrated that it will be next year til things are sorted for you.  Having said that I feel that by May next year you have really good news and can move forwards with the conception.  Then it all feels OK. 

I get the words second try, so don’t feel that the first one will work, but the next one will be fine, with some slight alteration to the way the treatment happens from the first one.

I feel that this will involve some sort of external treatment rather than a natural pregnancy but equally feel that once they find the problem, it will be sorted and next time you can try again on your own and will be successful.

So I see one baby born 2009 after the May success and then that you will know what to do – to do it all again in the future, 2/3 years later.

I have to say that all that I bring is spiritual information and that none of it is based in medical fact, I am not a Doctor only a medium and would advise you to get specialist advice, I have to do this as the reading contained medical information.

I hope that it all makes sense to you.  Sorry as it is a brief reading it was rushed, but we did get an answer, the nodding Churchill dog going “oh, yes”!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Piepig!!!


----------

